# Horse trailer to goat trailer (attention relics!)



## GoatGirlMO (Aug 13, 2010)

I have a 70's model 2 horse straight-load bumper pull that I am looking to convert over to a goat trailer. 

I found a thread that ()relics chimed in on, but the picture of the trailer wouldn't show. 

Has anyone done this? I am looking for ideas, suggestions, etc. What do you wish was different about your trailer, or what do you like most?


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

I would make it into a two story trailer. This will maximize the space of the trailer so you don't have a bunch of blank space. :wink:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

SkyesRanch said:


> I would make it into a two story trailer. This will maximize the space of the trailer so you don't have a bunch of blank space. :wink:


True, but getting in/out of there? and making sure body waste doesn't seep through to the ones on the bottom? :laugh: :wink:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is there a divider in it? I had a 2 horse trailer long time ago and all I did was make sure that the floor was good. I put rubber mats down over the wood floor. I would rather the goats have plenty of ventilation and room to move around in. My trailer didn't have a divider so it was fully open and that was the way I liked it. If there is a divider, then you can haul males and females in the same trip.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Can you get pictures of the trailer? When I had a 2 horse straight load, I didn't need to convert anything....just take the divider out, put straw down and it was ready to go. What exactly are your thought on converting it?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

We were looking at a 2 horse and were going to do what Kylee said...


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We're trying to find a trailer, 2 horse or a utility trailer we can build a pen on <problem is finding something in our area within our budget>.

If you have goats of different ages, or goats that tend to butt others you'd probably want two compartments.
I know we HAVE to have 2 seperate areas because our oldest doeling will butt the younger 3 like crazy if we don't. They are fine out in the pen, but in a smaller space...no.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That would make sense.... I use dog crates but a pen of some sort would be nice!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> That would make sense.... I use dog crates but a pen of some sort would be nice!


My problem is finding a dog crate big enough LOL I thought at last resort using a great dane size dog crate --- x2! , but I think it would be cheaper, and so much better if we built something.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL! we use XL or just L..... can't remember.... We got them off CL for $15 each! :wahoo: much better then $80 for a new one!.... but I think your right it would be cheaper to build something if you can't find anything.......


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Our doelings are 50-60lbs right now <boer/boer percentage>, and the kids don't start showing until next month. We have 5 that will be going - 2 have to be seperated from the other 3 because 1 of the 2 can't be confined with the younger ones or she'll be ramming them like crazy  
I have some ideas, but can't even consider them until we actually find a trailer! It's frustrating. I'd love to have a horse trailer and my only worry be how to fix it for goats LOL We'll find something...eventually


----------



## GoatGirlMO (Aug 13, 2010)

I was mostly thinking of,trying to remove the mangers so the entire nose was open. I am not sure if that would be okay, or if the walls would need additional support to keep them from caving in.

I love the double decker trailers-- Petersons from TX have one and it is so, so nice. But since this is an itty bitty for just a couple of goats, I was even thinking about dropping the roof to make it lo-pro and reduce drag. 

Honestly, we need a bigger trailer altogether. My sister hauls a heifer, 10+ goats, rabbits, poultry, and week-long cages for the smaller critters to all the fairs. We make at least two trips to get everything there and back.

But, I think it would be nice to have a little tag-along that I may be able to pull with my jeep, just for a couple of goats. Also, the trailer is worth MAYBE $300 as it sits-- structurally sound, but cancerous on the panels and pretty dange ugly. If I cleaned it up, remodeled it, and advertised it right, I'd expect to sell it for $800-$1000 to some showkid for jackpotting. 

I'm thinking lots of interior lights, a new on the front, sturdy removable dividers so it can be split into one, two, or three pens. Nice new plexiglass windows with screens, maybe figure out a way to mount a fan in there. AC would be nice, but I think overkill for a tailer this size.


----------



## HeatherVernon (Jun 1, 2012)

*2 Horse into Goat Trailer*

I know this is an older thread. But thought I would post since I did this project. 

Purchased an old 2 horse for $300.. then went to work. Chopped and lowered the top (Wanted Low Profile for less drag).Removed Hay area.. Constructed divider and gates. Works great. Only issue is Iwish we used a 3 horse slant because now I have out grown the 4 pens (11 pygmygoats now.. 3 are bucks and need to be kept apart). Here are the photos of ourtrailer project. I get lots of complements on it at shows. If I can't find a goat trailer will be starting on the 3 horse project this spring (2013). )


----------



## HeatherVernon (Jun 1, 2012)

*More Photos*

Here are some more photos of the project.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow , nice job 
Even if you couldn't use it as a trailer for them , its a great temporary 
housing


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

OK seriously, you can build me one of those ANYTIME! TOTALLY awesome! I wish you lived closer I'd at least come up with the $$ to have you build a top for the trailer we have <open top>.


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

HeatherVernon said:


> Here are some more photos of the project.


 That's an incredible job on the trailer! I'd buy it from you when you get the new one done if I could afford whatever you'd ask for it. We could make an excuse to drive to New Mexico.


----------



## HeatherVernon (Jun 1, 2012)

*Really Not that Hard to Make*


This was actually not really hard to do.. It did take awhile only working on it after work and on weekends. We purchased the trailerin April and had it done at the end of May. I bought a 90 amp welder fromharbor freight for $99 (on sale).. and a 4 ½" angle grinder for $14.. plus the4" metal cutting disks.. 

The grinder cut through the trailer walls, hay area and suchvery quickly. We saved the two center posts for last.. Hubby cut while me and afriend held the roof.. Then he got under it and we walked it off the back andput it down. 
Would have been better withanother man to help.. When I stepped ofthe trailer.. I left my hubby 6' and my friend 5'11" holding it by themselves!!(I am only 5'5" so could not reach it until my hubby stepped off the trailer aswell.) That's what he got for putting the short person in the middle!! )

A suggestion would be to use a stock type trailer since youwould not have to deal with removing the escape door like we had to do. We endedup using a part of the hay area to fill in the space of the door.

The gate material we purchased from a local metal supplycompany. Used 1" angle iron. 

After we finished cutting the extra section off we remountedthe roof.. It rested on the walls just fine and then hubby welded it back inplace. Next he used car bondo (sp?) to smooth out the seams. 

Hubby knew how to weld some things.. and do auto body work..I learned how to weld by watching Youtube videos and practicing with spareparts. If you have someone that knows those two things you are good to go. 
When I am ready to sell it I will let you guys know!!


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Hubby is looking into buying a stock trailer for me to fix up for shows and buying road trips. Will need to show him this tread.


----------

